# Free Beagle/Dachshund Puppies



## Papa Bear (Apr 25, 2013)

<center>We have 3 beagle/dachshund mix puppies available. A white dapple male and female, and a tri-color female. Puppies have been wormed. They are 7 weeks old. We live in the Gainesville area. Feel free to give me a call at 404-597-4077.

<center> <br> <br>


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks to our GON friends they all have new homes.


----------

